# 20 gal long planted Celestial Pearl Danio tank



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

i have 10 Celestial Pearl Danio in there. they are spawning. my first fry is almost a adult. i have a few stages of fry in there. i really want to work on breeding these out a little more. i should get another female or two. i will me moving the plecos and cories out soon.

lighting is a T5 36w set up. no co2. plants are thick java moss and guppy grass. i also have one java fern on the driftwood. the pearls hide in the moss and guppy grass. the fry swim on top of the plants darting in if they feel threatened. i hope to get more fry with the other fish moved out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool tank! Are you going to sell any of the fry once they get near adult size or are you keeping them all? If you have any to sell, I'd be interested.  I got one in a shipment of cories by accident and I'm looking to get more so it will be happy.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy cow thats alot of plants


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heh.
That looks very very much like my both my Cherryshrimp & _Tanichthys micagemmae_ tanks. Just replace the guppy grass with skinny Java fern and you'd have it.

Very productive, setups like this.


----------

